# The black white racial IQ gap is closing



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

Black-White Gap in IQ Scores Closing, Study Finds


The gap in IQ scores between whites and African-Americans has narrowed by at least a quarter since 1972, a pair of researchers contend in a new paper that attempts to skewer the argument that intelligence is a mostly inherited trait.




www.edweek.org





The tests preformed were very G loaded tests meaning they accounted for a lot of problem solving in these tests the latest rating was 92 for blacks they rose over 6 points this study was done by Flynn. The Flynn effect seems to be doing wonders on blacks. Some criticisms would be the Flynn affect doesn't target G However this is a bit dishonest the G factor is very related to IQ tests the tests used here were G loaded and not culturally biased. The so called negative Flynn affect exists in whites as well at least the British ones however this is due to environmental changes there is less cognitive need today as machines are doing most the work.


A recent study found no specific genes are responsible for intelligence the current consensus is around 80 percent of intelligence is heritable in adults in children this is around 20 percent hence why substances in children can increase intellgence. Also just talking can lead to an increase of around 6 points as a kid iq seems to be highly variable.



Sci-Hub | Conserving Humanity at the Dawn of Posthuman Technology | 10.1007/978-3-030-26407-9



https://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/raise-iq-smarter-children-improve-performance.html

So know with all this being said if we can see an close in an gap within intelligence in 1 generation this seems to imply to me that intellgence is variable. Know this also needs to be said it takes 3 SD'S to raise the nominal IQ of the population by 15 points . This has happened with american blacks hence there IQ is know at 92. And since populations are constantly evolving cause there isn't such a thing as genetic limit since genes are incredibly volatile i assume the future is a positive 1.

BTW last point there is no taboo against race research.



Sci-Hub | The Mythical Taboo on Race and Intelligence. Review of General Psychology, 108926802095362 | 10.1177/1089268020953622





@Muktar
@hairyballscel
@Jamal2222


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 5, 2020)

What is the point of this race bait thread.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

*@Nubhuman Siggers right now*


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> What is the point of this race bait thread.




I'm pushing back agaist the racists of lookism really the constant lie that blacks are homo erectus have to end


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Black-White Gap in IQ Scores Closing, Study Finds
> 
> 
> The gap in IQ scores between whites and African-Americans has narrowed by at least a quarter since 1972, a pair of researchers contend in a new paper that attempts to skewer the argument that intelligence is a mostly inherited trait.
> ...


So basically you can increase your child's IQ? Mirin if true.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

Muktar said:


> So basically you can increase your child's IQ? Mirin if true.




Yah course you can the brain is a tool and the younger you are the more your neurons can rewire the stronger the connection hence bigger the possibility to increase G honestly intellgence is more about connection then the amount of something the more connected the brain is the more integgent you are


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Yah course you can the brain is a tool and the younger you are the more your neurons can rewire the stronger the connection hence bigger the possibility to increase G honestly intellgence is more about connection then the amount of something the more connected the brain is the more integgent you are



Isn't intelligence more of a factor of various physiological functions. Like which specific regions in the brain have more neurons, how certain parts of the brain are connected, brain folds (gyrification) in certain areas etc, I doubt having more connected neurons in an area like the occipital lobe will influence intelligence as much but in the frontal lobe the change would be massive.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

Muktar said:


> So basically you can increase your child's IQ? Mirin if true.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Dec 5, 2020)

But is the dick size gap closing?


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> But is the dick size gap closing?




Average dick size globally is 5.2 inches so there isnt a gap no race has a bigger cock on average minus whites even then its 0.25 inches


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Black-White Gap in IQ Scores Closing, Study Finds
> 
> 
> The gap in IQ scores between whites and African-Americans has narrowed by at least a quarter since 1972, a pair of researchers contend in a new paper that attempts to skewer the argument that intelligence is a mostly inherited trait.
> ...


----------



## disillusioned (Dec 5, 2020)

Jfl if you believe this. Liberals have been talking about the closing of the racial gap for decades yet this never happens. IQ is genetic and hereditary. It is only possible for IQ levels to change across demographics in the sense that people with certain IQs have more or fewer children.

Also, how is this any different from all of the "scientific" studies showing women aren't actually unequal to men?

EDIT: Just fucking lol the shit OP posted is from 2006. He is actually using an article that is almost 16 years old. Recent studies/books on the issue from the last few years agree that IQ is genetic, and cannot be meaningfully changed through environment. In some countries IQs are even reversing back.

@reptiles just accept that the IQpill is a part of the racepill and move on with your life. I know the blackpill is hard to swollow but it is what it is.


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 5, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> But is the dick size gap closing?


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> View attachment 850767



Not accurate global average is 5.2 inches the stat you cited is a single study as well


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Not accurate global average is 5.2 inches the stat you cited is a single study as well


third worlders are bringing the global avg down


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Jfl if you believe this. Liberals have been talking about the closing of the racial gap for decades yet this never happens.
> 
> Also, how is this any different from all of the "scientific" studies showing women aren't actually unequal t omen?



Major cope the early works on race intelligence especially by Charles Murray were extremely flawed. Who even let an alt right political scientist to carry out examinations on race and intelligence of course it's going to be highly flawed.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> third worlders are bringing the global avg down



Hmmmmm since there are nearly 2 billion white people people globally that would affect the numbers signicantly again suggesting the size isn't 5.2 also note most the size is self reported that also leads to bias


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Dec 5, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> View attachment 850767


Cooooope lol


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Hmmmmm since there are nearly 2 billion white people people globally that would affect the numbers signicantly again suggesting the size isn't 5.2 also note most the size is self reported that also leads to bias


??
there are around 750 million whites on earth


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> View attachment 850767








Graphical representation 40+ studies.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 5, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> View attachment 850767


source? it seems like sfcel cope


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 5, 2020)

They're not as smart as whites... Doesn't mean they're not people deserving of respect.

Blacks are good athletes and are very musical

Not racist to acknowledge the truth..


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> View attachment 850781
> 
> 
> Graphical representation 40+ studies.



indeed


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 5, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> source? it seems like sfcel cope


i don’t have the source tbh but like @africancel own source said blacks and whites have similar dick size
somewhere in his study it said that there are more extremely small and extremely big whites than with blacks tho


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> View attachment 850781
> 
> 
> Graphical representation 40+ studies.





Why do asian's have smaller dicks then ? explain


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Why do asian's have smaller dicks then ? explain


they have smaller bodies


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> they have smaller bodies




Body size correlates to dick ?


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> ??
> there are around 750 million whites on earth




I include middle easterns and north africans due to them being so genetically close to whites


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I include middle easterns and north africans due to them being so genetically close to whites


most of them arent white


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> most of them arent white




I mean once were talking on the genetic level there so close it's like comparing a cousin down the pond can you really not call them white


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Why do asian's have smaller dicks then ? explain



The difference is so small not even an inch, maybe like half an inch. Also asian phenotypes tend to generally have lower sexual dimorphism and lower androgen levels so it makes sense why it's SLIGHTLY smaller.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 5, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> most of them arent white


Why do you care? You're not white dude


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 5, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Why do you care? You're not white dude


whiter than you


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> View attachment 850781
> 
> 
> Graphical representation 40+ studies.




5.9inch BPEL? Thats the highest one measured, the blue graph. How can that be true, feels low af for an average. I expected 6.5inch BPEL average at least


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> The difference is so small not even an inch, maybe like half an inch. Also asian phenotypes tend to generally have lower sexual dimorphism and lower androgen levels so it makes sense why it's SLIGHTLY smaller.



That makes sense why are Indians and middle easterns slightly less endowed they retained there sexual dimorphism possible cause of there narrower skeletal structure ?


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 5, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> whiter than you


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> 5.9inch BPEL? Thats the highest one measured, the blue graph. How can that be true, feels low af for an average. I expected 6.5inch BPEL average at least



that's accurate most peope on here larp which affects perception of reality. Also most people don't measure themselves properly you might get shocked that your self measured 7 inch turns out to be 6.5 inches


----------



## disillusioned (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> Major cope the early works on race intelligence especially by Charles Murray were extremely flawed. Who even let a alt right political scientist to carry out examinations on race and intelligence of course it's going to be highly flawed.


It's not just Charles Murry. His findings have been echoed by other scienitsts who are brave enough to speak on the matter, including even some who aren't even white.

There are also other books that expose the IQ blackpill without mentioning race specifically, like studies that show IQ differences between social classes (by using social class rather than race for comparison, they can reduce the inevetable normie knee-jerk somewhat) and how modern industrial civilization is basically socially darwinian, with the people with higher IQ obtaining higher wealth/status, while the ugly and dumb stay at the bottom.

Robert Plomin published a book full of genetic blackpills.






Just the chapter overview is full of blackpill sounding titles:






A couple of pages from the book regarding children's ability to learn reading:











Just face it. There is no escaping your genetic fate.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> That makes sense why are Indians and middle easterns slightly less endowed they retained there sexual dimorphism possible cause of there narrower skeletal structure ?



At that point where just splitting hairs that's like 0.1 to 0.2 inches. It could be just as a matter of chance it's a sample after all you can never get the same results.


----------



## disillusioned (Dec 5, 2020)

Jfl how the fuck did this turn into a thread about penis size? lmao "my IQ is shite but muh penis mogs you" jfl.

EDIT: Tbh I would rather have a 7inch dick than 120 IQ tbh ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> It's not just Charles Murry. His findings have been echoed by other scienitsts who are brave enough to speak on the matter, including even some who aren't even white.
> 
> There are also other books that expose the IQ blackpill without mentioning race specifically, like studies that show IQ differences between social classes (by using social class rather than race for comparison, they can reduce the inevetable normie knee-jerk somewhat) and how modern industrial civilization is basically socially darwinian, with the people with higher IQ obtaining higher wealth/status, while the ugly and dumb stay at the bottom.
> 
> ...



Ok lets start here.

IQ and net worth





look at how noisy the data is.


The methodology behind Murray's studies were absolute dogshit and most serious psychologists barely consider his works, outside of historical reference. His estimate for Sub Saharan IQ was about 67. After correcting the data and proper analysis and controlling of the data by other scientists, the given figure jumps up to about 82. Now black americans are 25% white but only have 3 IQ points higher at 85. This is obviously strange and not in line with the expected theoretical value.









(PDF) IQ on the Rise: The Flynn Effect in Rural Kenyan Children


PDF | Multiple studies have documented significant IQ gains over time, a phenomenon labeled the Flynn effect. Data from 20 industrialized nations show... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net


----------



## disillusioned (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> most serious psychologists barely consider his works



Jfl you mean just like they don't consider any research that shows women have lower IQ than men on average at the extreme ends, or how they deny the existence of any gender differences that expose women as the childlike monsters they are? Or for that matter, deny that genders even fucking exist at all? Those are all now the official positions the the "professionals". The same people who we are told, are the official representatives of "science". It's a bad joke.

Just fucking LOL if you think mainstream institutions have any credibility or regard for the scientific method at this point. Its now all just lefty bullshit intended to further deluded progressive talking points. Genetic determinism is fact. Anybody who dismisses this is fucking deluded.

The only, and I mean ONLY, valid argument in favor of some races not being genetically superior on average, is that racial labels are themselves largely arbitrary in the first place. Redneck trash living in the trailer with 85 IQ is technically "white". So is Bill Gates. This does not make the rednecks the same social class as Bill Gates. Ditto in Africa, where different sub-groups of "blacks" aren't even really the same race. An argument could be made that racial labels are thus inaccurate/misleading. However, just the same IQ averages do differ across demographics that we traditionally "think of" as being "races".


----------



## poloralf (Dec 5, 2020)

"Blacks" in the usa means mulattos, everybody is mixed and generation by generation blackcels are more and more dilluted with whites, does this study take that into account ?


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## LastGerman (Dec 5, 2020)

Muktar said:


> So basically you can increase your child's IQ? Mirin if true.





reptiles said:


> Yah course you can the brain is a tool and the younger you are the more your neurons can rewire the stronger the connection hence bigger the possibility to increase G honestly intellgence is more about connection then the amount of something the more connected the brain is the more integgent you are



Is there a way to obtain the ability to drive?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 5, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> whiter than you


The Irish are white as are Serbs and all other Europeans


----------



## sensen (Dec 5, 2020)

All I know is the blacks in my neighborhood kill each other and speed down the street in their beat up used cars, and have 10 babies each, who grow up with no father and take up a life of crime.

meanwhile, the Whites are just watering their lawns and reading books and helping their kids with homework. 

op is coping.


----------



## Lux (Dec 5, 2020)

This is the gap in America not globally


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

sensen said:


> All I know is the blacks in my neighborhood kill each other and speed down the street in their beat up used cars, and have 10 babies each, who grow up with no father and take up a life of crime.
> 
> meanwhile, the Whites are just watering their lawns and reading bo
> oks and helping their kids with homework.
> ...



African immigrants at all economic and education levels have similar crime rates to Whites.

Black African immigrant women have the lowest conviction rates in both white and black groups. Wonder why?


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Dec 5, 2020)

poloralf said:


> "Blacks" in the usa means mulattos, everybody is mixed and generation by generation blackcels are more and more dilluted with whites, does this study take that into account ?


they show no mechanism anywhere for how exactly IQ is being raised, so it's probably all just mixing i.e everyone is actually getting dumber aside from the races that were previously the dumbest


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

will debunk later, fucking ur oneitis rn brb


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

poloralf said:


> "Blacks" in the usa means mulattos, everybody is mixed and generation by generation blackcels are more and more dilluted with whites, does this study take that into account ?


this probably answered OPs retarded statement jfl


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

[QUOTE="poloralf said:


> "Blacks" in the usa means mulattos, everybody is mixed and generation by generation blackcels are more and more dilluted with whites, does this study take that into account ?




Thats retarded the admixture varies really but its at max 25 percent and recent data put it to around 80 i dont trust the bell curves results


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> will debunk later, fucking ur oneitis rn brb




Go fuck yourself honestly


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Dec 5, 2020)

cope tbh


----------



## sensen (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> African immigrants at all economic and education levels have similar crime rates to Whites.
> 
> Black African immigrant women have the lowest conviction rates in both white and black groups. Wonder why?
> View attachment 851051
> View attachment 851052


Immigrants have a lot more to lose. It's like black crime rate until the 1960s when White men kept them in their place and didnt let them do what they're doing now. They naturally had families, were more monogamous and committed less crime. Ever since Whites started being emasculated, that's all went out the window.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Jfl you mean just like they don't consider any research that shows women have lower IQ than men on average at the extreme ends, or how they deny the existence of any gender differences that expose women as the childlike monsters they are? Or for that matter, deny that genders even fucking exist at all? Those are all now the official positions the the "professionals". The same people who we are told, are the official representatives of "science". It's a bad joke.
> 
> Just fucking LOL if you think mainstream institutions have any credibility or regard for the scientific method at this point. Its now all just lefty bullshit intended to further deluded progressive talking points. Genetic determinism is fact. Anybody who dismisses this is fucking deluded.
> 
> The only, and I mean ONLY, valid argument in favor of some races not being genetically superior on average, is that racial labels are themselves largely arbitrary in the first place. Redneck trash living in the trailer with 85 IQ is technically "white". So is Bill Gates. This does not make the rednecks the same social class as Bill Gates. Ditto in Africa, where different sub-groups of "blacks" aren't even really the same race. An argument could be made that racial labels are thus inaccurate/misleading. However, just the same IQ averages do differ across demographics that we traditionally "think of" as being "races".




1 Read this thread the myth of there being a taboo for heridtarianism has been reexamined.

2 I'm sick of tired of you misrepresenting what the other side is saying when some 1 says gender is a social construction there not talking at the x or y chromosomal level there talking phenotype generally speaking if some 1 looks female if it has personality traits typically female then at a phyical level it's a male no 1 is referencing genes though so stop lying on that front.

3 Charles murray didn't even advocate for all the gap to be genetic he made a hypothsis that it's 1 possibility others exist and the fact they haven't won out says a lot that these ideas haven't stood the test of time.

4 Intelligence is probabilistic not deterministic this matters because essentially probabalistic things are highly variable to change however past adult hood it does become a static fact


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm laughing at how it went from iq to muh penis


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> I'm laughing at how it went from iq to muh penis




@africancel already said there is very little difference between races also racism is wrong stop being trailer trash bro how can you be racist in 2020 with all the genetic knowledge we have today


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 5, 2020)

Muktar said:


> So basically you can increase your child's IQ? Mirin if true.


no, you can only decrease it. which is what is happening, the average iq is decreasing.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> no, you can only decrease it. which is what is happening, the average iq is decreasing.



You can increase it read the post i posted heirtibility at child hood is around 20 percent


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> @africancel already said there is very little difference between races also racism is wrong stop being trailer trash bro how can you be racist in 2020 with all the genetic knowledge we have today


holy fuck you both are retarded as fuck damn


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> holy fuck you both are retarded as fuck damn



No we aren't Jesus Christ


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

@Jk257 look at these copers again jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> holy fuck you both are retarded as fuck damn



How I literally posted an analysis of 40+ studies you dumb fuck and said cross racial penis size difference is similar.

I didn't even bring up the penis shit you retard it was started by higgabigga and 6'1cel jfl at you.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> How I literally posted an analysis of 40+ studies you dumb fuck and said cross racial penis size difference is similar.
> 
> I didn't even bring up the penis shit you retard it was started by higgabigga and 6'1cel jfl at you.


wtf i thought this was about IQ


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> The so called negative Flynn affect exists in whites as well at least the British ones


I'm really not surprised I mean jesus fucking Christ you should come here and try having a convosation with the average Brit. 

The normies in the UK are worser than anywhere else. Literally all of the white normies are trying to be black in the fact that they listen to grime, only wear branded clothing and try to speak like them too, so it's no surprise that they're also copying the blacks in their cognitive abilities as well.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> How I literally posted an analysis of 40+ studies you dumb fuck and said cross racial penis size difference is similar.
> 
> I didn't even bring up the penis shit you retard it was started by higgabigga and 6'1cel jfl at you.




I'mma assume he's a racist he's called black people dumb multiple times. He justifies western imperialism a lot. i have every reason to assume this


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I'mma assume he's a racist he's called black people dumb multiple times. He justifies western imperialism a lot. i have every reason to assume this


whats racist about that tho


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> wtf i thought this was about IQ



Read the quote you tagged me in, then read reptiles quote and what he was responding to.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> Read the quote you tagged me in, then read reptiles quote and what he was responding to.


oh yeah i agree about the dick size nvm that then.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> whats racist about that tho




Hmmmmmm well i define racism by it's predictive power so my definition boils down to the belief in the superiority or preservation of 1 race whilst at the detriment of another hence by this defintion you are a racist which fine why do you run away from this term though.


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Dec 5, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> I'm really not surprised I mean jesus fucking Christ you should come here and try having a convosation with the average Brit.
> 
> The normies in the UK are worser than anywhere else. Literally all of the white normies are trying to be black in the fact that they listen to grime, only wear branded clothing and try to speak like them too, so it's no surprise that they're also copying the blacks in their cognitive abilities as well.



Labour government has really dumbed things down. Things like abolishing grammar schools were just the start. They have also done some social engineering to ensure 50% of school leavers get into university.


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Hmmmmmm well i define racism by it's predictive power so my definition boils down to the belief in the superiority or preservation of 1 race whilst at the detriment of another hence by this defintion you are a racist which fine why do you run away from this term though.



If online cumskin supermacists bring up IQ maps, respond to them by showing them the fertility map and how all their countries are below replacement rate. It makes them seethe hard and they aboit screeching about how when they are in power they will kill all shitskins blah blah blah


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Hmmmmmm well i define racism by it's predictive power so my definition boils down to the belief in the superiority or preservation of 1 race whilst at the detriment of another hence by this defintion you are a racist which fine why do you run away from this term though.


idc about your definition jfl. 
honestly the word racist is just a cringe term because everyone is racist by its definition 

''The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others. ''

which basically means racism is objective


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

JustBeCurryBrah said:


> If online cumskin supermacists bring up IQ maps, respond to them by showing them the fertility map and how all their countries are below replacement rate. It makes them seethe hard and they aboit screeching about how when they are in power they will kill all shitskins blah blah blah


eh meanwhile im still fucking ur oneitis


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> eh meanwhile im still fucking ur oneitis


I don't have one, I've been asexual for a long time due to blackpill


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> eh meanwhile im still fucking ur oneitis




Imagine having a oneitis btw it's always your race that barks it's never fucking other races


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

JustBeCurryBrah said:


> I don't have one, I've been asexual for a long time due to blackpill


ngl thats kinda sad


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> idc about your definition jfl.
> honestly the word racist is just a cringe term because everyone is racist by its definition
> 
> ''The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others. ''
> ...



This definition is horrible cause everyone is fucking different my definition aligns well within what 99 percent of white supremacists argue for


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Imagine having a oneitis btw it's always your race that barks it's never fucking other races


shitty comeback jfl. no, whites are the most docile fucking race on earth rn aside from fringe places like this where right wing white guys exist. every other institute on this planet is basically pro minorities and indirectly, some times blatant directly anti white. dunno why u say we bark the most because i dont remember europe looking like this


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> This definition is horrible cause everyone is fucking different my definition aligns well within what 99 percent of white supremacists argue for


its the official definition idc about ur wierd ass definition


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> shitty comeback jfl. no, whites are the most docile fucking race on earth rn aside from fringe places like this where right wing white guys exist. every other institute on this planet is basically pro minorities and indirectly, some times blatant directly anti white. dunno why u say we bark the most because i dont remember europe looking like this



>Euros improve black living standards 
>Surplus Africans just go to Europe


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

JustBeCurryBrah said:


> >Euros improve black living standards
> >Surplus Africans just go to Europe


yeah the world would be better off without immigration, we wouldnt even be barking at eachother on some fringe ass incel forum jfl


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yeah the world would be better off without immigration, we wouldnt even be barking at eachother on some fringe ass incel forum jfl



Incels would still exist tbh.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> shitty comeback jfl. no, whites are the most docile fucking race on earth rn aside from fringe places like this where right wing white guys exist. every other institute on this planet is basically pro minorities and indirectly, some times blatant directly anti white. dunno why u say we bark the most because i dont remember europe looking like this




It's not a comeback it's a fact onetisis are cucked.

Anyways no minorities are not privileged in anyways whites are whites are in every essence and they still bark some 1 says gender is a social construct and everyone thinks it's a conspiracy to destroy the fucking country honestly white fragility is real.

Some 1 talks about actual policies that hurt black people today and they get called a radical like fuck off. Also Africa has more kids simple because it's poor you want them to have less kids wait.


----------



## LastGerman (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Anyways no minorities are not privileged in anyways whites are whites are in every essence and they still bark some 1 says gender is a social construct and everyone thinks it's a conspiracy to destroy the fucking country honestly white fragility is real.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It's not a comeback it's a fact onetisis are cucked.
> 
> Anyways no minorities are not privileged in anyways whites are whites are in every essence and they still bark some 1 says gender is a social construct and everyone thinks it's a conspiracy to destroy the fucking country honestly white fragility is real.
> 
> Some 1 talks about actual policies that hurt black people today and they get called a radical like fuck off. Also Africa has more kids simple because it's poor you want them to have less kids wait.


idk why i even argue with ur kind about these stupid things it all feels like a big cope ngl. you somehow have to feel like ur winning at something so u post stupid IQ shit with no factual basis to ''come back'' at whites, pretty pathetic ngl. meanwhile ur still a subhuman posting here jesus


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> idk why i even argue with ur kind about these stupid things it all feels like a big cope ngl. you somehow have to feel like ur winning at something so u post stupid IQ shit with no factual basis to ''come back'' at whites, pretty pathetic ngl. meanwhile ur still a subhuman posting here jesus




>>idk why i even argue with ur kind about these stupid things it all feels like a big cope ngl. <<

Your the 1 who responded to me first your the 1 who clicked onto this thread if you don't want a convo don't respond it's as simple as that.

>>You somehow have to feel like ur winning at something so u post stupid IQ shit with no factual basis to ''come back'' at whites, pretty pathetic ngl. >>

https://theconversation.com/whats-driving-africas-population-growth-and-what-can-change-it-126362 Here is the link for why Africans have the most kids it has nothing to do with them just being dumb it's an inevitable out growth of economic growth,desirability avability it's a bunch of stuff.

No factual basis my ass meanwhile your ass doesn't cite a single fucking shit honestly stfu.

>>meanwhile ur still a subhuman posting here jesus<<

I mean bro stfu you act like this is a contest or some shit it's not this community is just filled with racists i just want them to fuck off that's it basically i want you to fuck off i have nothing agaist white people i've never called them as a race evil i just hate types like you on an individual basis this will be my last response


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> >>idk why i even argue with ur kind about these stupid things it all feels like a big cope ngl. <<
> 
> Your the 1 who responded to me first your the 1 who clicked onto this thread if you don't want a convo don't respond it's as simple as that.
> 
> ...


Having like 10 kids was normal in Ireland and britain not sure about rest of europe like 100 - 200 years ago and there's nothing wrong with western imperialism, the strong conquer the weak that's how nature works and yes there are biological, social and phycological differences between races and yes currently whites are docile mainly because religion teaches tolerance, but blacks just kill each other and have the highest crime rate also it's normal to love and want to see your people prosper, tribalism is our natural state not liberalism but not all whites are not docile, you should gymaxxx and train in martial arts and learn how to handle a weapon or join the military which is why if your white you should be right-wing


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> @Jk257 look at these copers again jfl


i cant be bothered to have this discussion again but a lot of the stats and basic concepts being thrown about are wrong.

Murray isnt alone in putting black african iq around 70 and ive never seen an average for the region above or even close to 80. 

iq in adulthood is highly heritable and wont increase significantly with childhood education. any dramatic mean rises in iq will be to do with attaining a basic level of adequate nutrition. this has already been achieved by most second or more generation black populations in western countries, so their iqs arent dramatically increasing

black americans do not have a rate of violent crime comparable to white americans in the same income bracket. this is just totally false. poor whites commit less violent crime than rich blacks in the us.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> there's nothing wrong with western imperialism, the strong conquer the weak that's



Then why do sfcels seethe about Jews controlling their country?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> i cant be bothered to have this discussion again but a lot of the stats and basic concepts being thrown about are wrong.
> 
> Murray isnt alone in putting black african iq around 70 and ive never seen an average for the region above or even close to 80.
> 
> ...



Black fully African immigrants at ALL socioeconomic levels have similar conviction and crime rates per capita to Whites.


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 5, 2020)

Probably better access to education, but still has a lower iq than other races


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> Black fully African immigrants at ALL socioeconomic levels have similar conviction and crime rates per capita to Whites.
> View attachment 851298


i already debunked this previously but you didnt reply anymore because you were utterly humiliated jfl


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Why do asian's have smaller dicks then ? explain



Probably has to do with diet of some kind. Asian diets even before coming to the West are riddled with carbs (mainly rice and soft carbs not processed). Protein is incredibly important for blood flow and overall muscle health and that is more prominent in older diets all across Europe and Africa for instance as well as the Middle East.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i already debunked this previously but you didnt reply anymore because you were utterly humiliated jfl


Where?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> Where?


i continuously tagged ur ass but you ignored it because i debunked everything u even try to argue jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> Black fully African immigrants at ALL socioeconomic levels have similar conviction and crime rates per capita to Whites.
> View attachment 851298


ngl i did misread that. but dont you think maybe the fact theyre immigrants has something to do with it. considering second, third generation etc blacks, regardless of where theyre from, in the us and every western country, plus so-called FBAs, commit a massively disproportionate amount of crime in every income level. plus the fact that subsaharan africa has a much higher rate of criminal violence than north america or europe, despite having a less efficient system for reporting crime


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i continuously tagged ur ass but you ignored it because i debunked everything u even try to argue jfl


Show me where or stfu


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 5, 2020)

also im not getting into this anymore because its retarded and delusional and reveals extreme insecurity


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 5, 2020)

literally just focus on yourself instead of attempting to deny reality on a fucking looksmaxxing forum. why do you care what the average african iq is if you yourself are reasonably bright


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> ngl i did misread that. but dont you think maybe the fact theyre immigrants has something to do with it. considering second, third generation etc blacks, regardless of where theyre from, in the us and every western country, plus so-called FBAs, commit a massively disproportionate amount of crime in every income level. plus the fact that subsaharan africa has a much higher rate of criminal violence than north america or europe, despite having a less efficient system for reporting crime



The fact that black immigrants from all socioeconomic levels have much lower crime rates is already indicative of the role of culture here (environment).

Also even in Africa crime rates in different countries differ significantly.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> literally just focus on yourself instead of attempting to deny reality on a fucking looksmaxxing forum. why do you care what the average african iq is if you yourself are reasonably bright



Yeah good point ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> Show me where or stfu


https://looksmax.org/threads/africas-geography.234478/somewhere in this thread.
what i told u is that using immigrants as example is stupid as only the higher IQed rich immigrants move (nigerian immigrants), the charts u then showed still showed that africans had lower IQ.






Black Immigrants to the US and the UK blacks – The Alternative Hypothesis







thealternativehypothesis.org





this article explains it to u very well. i hope u understand this time jfl


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 5, 2020)

ngl (in america)

if the racial iq gap is nonexistent, makes no sense why blacks are propped up with assistance relative to asians and whites (in regards to school, academia, workforce, etc).

many other civilizations have been through cycles of imperialism and all of them have manage to flourish afterwards, while much of sub-saharan africa remains well behind the rest of the globe


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/africas-geography.234478/somewhere in this thread.
> what i told u is that using immigrants as example is stupid as only the higher IQed rich immigrants move (nigerian immigrants), the charts u then showed still showed that africans had lower IQ.
> 
> 
> ...



I heard planned to write a fucking essay about that shit then I thought to myself goddamn this is a waste of time.

In the resources I tagged. I've shown at all socioeconomic levels not just the richer higher iq population, African immigrants had much lower crime rates. Literally the African immigrants who barely completed high school have similar crime rates to Whites lol. Less than 30% of these immigrants even have any tertiary education. So the point of only high iq blacks immigrate is wrong.

Also in the resource I linked I said explicitly black African not just black immigrants.look at the chart again. I never said this sample was representative but that people have wrong perceptions about African immigrants in the UK and US.

I could go on and post the articles and studies but I don't give a shit rn tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> How I literally posted an analysis of 40+ studies you dumb fuck and said cross racial penis size difference is similar.
> 
> I didn't even bring up the penis shit you retard it was started by higgabigga and 6'1cel jfl at you.


So the BBC is a myth? I thought this was common knowledge


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> I heard planned to write a fucking essay about that shit then I thought to myself goddamn this is a waste of time.
> 
> In the resources I tagged. I've shown at all socioeconomic levels not just the richer higher iq population, African immigrants had much lower crime rates. Literally the African immigrants who barely completed high school have similar crime rates to Whites lol. Less than 30% of these immigrants even have any tertiary education. So the point of only high iq blacks immigrate is wrong.
> 
> ...


alright but why are u so fucking stubborn to read my fucking article i sent u multiple times


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> ngl (in america)
> 
> if the racial iq gap is nonexistent, makes no sense why blacks are propped up with assistance relative to asians and whites (in regards to school, academia, workforce, etc).
> 
> many other civilizations have been through cycles of imperialism and all of them have manage to flourish afterwards, while much of sub-saharan africa remains well behind the rest of the globe


Because the average sub-saharan african person's IQ is ~80 which is close to 'clinically retarded' but enough to say 'he's dumb af'


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> alright but why are u so fucking stubborn to read my fucking article i sent u multiple times



I'm reading it now ffs. Stop spamming


----------



## ShineBright (Dec 5, 2020)

Now let's see the FBI crime statistics, OP


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Because the average sub-saharan african person's IQ is ~80 which is close to 'clinically retarded' but enough to say 'he's dumb af'



_The study also found that the average IQ for African Americans was lower than those for Latino, White, Asian, and Jewish Americans (85, 89, 103, 106, and 113, respectively; Herrnstein & Murray _(cage at those mogger jews ngl)

The scholastic aptitude tests that high schoolers/college students take show the same (or higher) levels of differences, but for some reason the need for "equal opportunity" still proliferates (as if everyone is born with the same right to higher society). African American have a much higher density of fast twitch type 2 muscles, making them much more athletic [on average], so almost all of professional sports are dominated by blacks. Yet somehow no one cares to apply the same opportunity standards there, utterly retarded.


----------



## TITUS (Dec 5, 2020)

Murrican niggers have heavy european admixture, the more they mix the more intelligent this orcs will become.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 5, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Murrican niggers have heavy european admixture, the more they mix the more intelligent this orcs will become.



^ this kinda retarded shit is why ppl look down if u point out biological differences, retarded tier logic


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> alright but why are u so fucking stubborn to read my fucking article i sent u multiple times



So BLACK AFRICAN immigrants have similar grades to white British kids.






He goes back and forth between black immigrants and general black populations blurring the lines.

Guy initially tries to say the qualifications in terms of educational achievement are cause of North Africa and South African Whites, when Nigerians are the most educated demographic in the UK lmao.

He also assumes an adult literacy report is somehow linked or correlated to Iq and uses it as an argument despite the Asian demographic,assumed to have the highest iq just barely performing better than blacks lol.

Somehow uses a model to assume the average optimal iq for a pure black to be about 84 and not the 70 that's usually paraded.

Man that article is pure bullshit lol.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> _The study also found that the average IQ for African Americans was lower than those for Latino, White, Asian, and Jewish Americans (85, 89, 103, 106, and 113, respectively; Herrnstein & Murray _(cage at those mogger jews ngl)
> 
> The scholastic aptitude tests that high schoolers/college students take show the same (or higher) levels of differences, but for some reason the need for "equal opportunity" still proliferates (as if everyone is born with the same right to higher society). African American have a much higher density of fast twitch type 2 muscles, making them much more athletic [on average], so almost all of professional sports are dominated by blacks. Yet somehow no one cares to apply the same opportunity standards there, utterly retarded.


 

I mean everyone agrees to the premise that blacks are severely lacking in terms of well IQ raven matrix scores however your forgetting the fact that the environment affects intelligence. Things should be done whilst there young to help raise the bar mainly cause while your under your adult hood a lot of things can be done to raise scholastic achievement.

Anyways Africans aren't more genetically physically gifted it's more to do with the fact that they try harder when there younger there typically more athletic than asian's. I don't see a biological reason as to why africans are superior physically


----------



## goat2x (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> So BLACK AFRICAN immigrants have similar grades to white British kids.
> View attachment 851379
> 
> 
> ...


maybe because only the top can flee the country?
nobody argues that there arent any smart black people .. lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> maybe because only the top can flee the country?
> nobody argues that there arent any smart black people .. lmfao



Already debunked that less than 30% of African immigrants have tertiary education. Also the African immigrants who didn't even finish high school have similar crime rates to the white one who didn't finish high school.

Across all socioeconomic demographics African immigrant crime rates is similar to Whites.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> Already debunked that less than 30% of African immigrants have tertiary education. Also the African immigrants who didn't even finish high school have similar crime rates to the white one who didn't finish high school.
> 
> Across all socioeconomic demographics African immigrant crime rates is similar to Whites.



BTW could you tackle the claim which states some how Africans are genetically more athletically superior


----------



## goat2x (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> Already debunked that less than 30% of African immigrants have tertiary education. Also the African immigrants who didn't even finish high school have similar crime rates to the white one who didn't finish high school.
> 
> Across all socioeconomic demographics African immigrant crime rates is similar to Whites.


tertiary education doesnt equal iq in general 
these kids probably homeschooled themselves,they were smarter naturally 
also one correlation doesnt mean anything, we are talking about IQ here if you want to have a crime rate discussion then sure maybe another time


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> BTW could you tackle the claim which states some how Africans are genetically more athletically superior



Yeah that's alot trickier since I don't know much about it. It's moreso true of Carribbean and American blacks since they were literally bred by slave masters to be more athletic. That's why they are overrepresented in sports like sprinting and bodybuilding.

But it's over exaggerated tbh.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I mean everyone agrees to the premise that blacks are severely lacking in terms of well IQ raven matrix scores however your forgetting the fact that the environment affects intelligence. Things should be done whilst there young to help raise the bar mainly cause while your under your adult hood a lot of things can be done to raise scholastic achievement.


So what if that impacts it? That'll take generations to change and all of us will dead by then jfl, policies/customs should be for the current time period.



reptiles said:


> Anyways Africans aren't more genetically physically gifted it's more to do with the fact that they try harder when there younger there typically more athletic than asian's. I don't see a biological reason as to why africans are superior physically


Having more fast twitch muscle fibers benefits your athleticism in many sports, faster sprint times and higher vertical jumps are directly related. There's a reason why most of the NBA/NFL/etc are African Americans and why most of intellectually intensive parts of the workforce and academia are Asians and whites.

Differences in selection between different groups over many many many years tend to cause these things, there's no point caring about how to change it cuz it doesn't matter.


----------



## goat2x (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> Already debunked that less than 30% of African immigrants have tertiary education. Also the African immigrants who didn't even finish high school have similar crime rates to the white one who didn't finish high school.
> 
> Across all socioeconomic demographics African immigrant crime rates is similar to Whites.


+ the fact that they immigrated just proves my point again 
that they are higher iq than the rest


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> tertiary education doesnt equal iq in general
> these kids probably homeschooled themselves,they were smarter naturally
> also one correlation doesnt mean anything, we are talking about IQ here if you want to have a crime rate discussion then sure maybe another time



I know the kind of person who immigrate lol. Most of the ones without any tertiary education are just normal people who end up working minimum wage jobs there. They still have low crime rates jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> + the fact that they immigrated just proves my point again
> that they are higher iq than the rest



Wtf is this logic. How high does your iq have to be to apply for a job as a maid or something else and board a plane lmao.


----------



## goat2x (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> Wtf is this logic. How high does your iq have to be to apply for a job as a maid or something else and board a plane lmao.








ohh yes?
JFL, if the average is what 60 then do you think that they are capable of thinking like this?
also these are people with ambitions looking for a better opportunity dont tryna down play their knowledge in general, if anything crime rates just show this.
also whats the white rate of tertiary education?(just curious)


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 851466
> 
> 
> ohh yes?
> ...



I don't know rn for Whites but it was like 25% in 2011 probably much higher now.

I'm speaking from experience, my neighbor is a good guy but an utter retard, didn't even finish high school. He got lucky went to the US, worked as a truck driver then came back after 15 years and now lives a good life in a gated community.

Jfl at believing immigration requires an iq greater than 50.


----------



## goat2x (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> I don't know rn for Whites but it was like 25% in 2011 probably much higher now.
> 
> I'm speaking from experience, my neighbor is a good guy but an utter retard, didn't even finish high school. He got lucky went to the US, worked as a truck driver then came back after 15 years and now lives a good life in a gated community.
> 
> Jfl at believing immigration requires an iq greater than 50.


It is speaking from MY experience all the africans in my country (very small ratio) are high iq as fuck
how can you even immgirate to the uk or us? lottery or internships? im pretty sure you cant just travel there
also if you think the ones who are self selected immigrants who are looking for a better life(and have a plan for it) are just the same iq as some subhuman breeding out 14 children to poverty then good


----------



## goat2x (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> I don't know rn for Whites but it was like 25% in 2011 probably much higher now.
> 
> I'm speaking from experience, my neighbor is a good guy but an utter retard, didn't even finish high school. He got lucky went to the US, worked as a truck driver then came back after 15 years and now lives a good life in a gated community.
> 
> Jfl at believing immigration requires an iq greater than 50.


also why mention tertiary education if its probably lower amongs whiets?
makes no sense


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Dec 5, 2020)

Good to see niggas chalenging the bell curve bullshit with actual studies and statistics


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> It is speaking from MY experience all the africans in my country (very small ratio) are high iq as fuck
> how can you even immgirate to the uk or us? lottery or internships? im pretty sure you cant just travel there
> also if you think the ones who are self selected immigrants who are looking for a better life(and have a plan for it) are just the same iq as some subhuman breeding out 14 children to poverty then good



If you're in East or central Europe then maybe the black immigrants there have higher IQs.

Most people I know who went to East European countries usually went to study there, because the universities are better than African ones but cheaper than American or west Europe.

The ones going to West Europe are more diverse some high iq some low iq since those countries have higher wages and are more open to immigrants.


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 5, 2020)

Debunks the flynn effect 
thealternativehypothesis.org/index.php/2017/01/07/race-and-crime-the-causes-of-black-crime-rates/


----------



## goat2x (Dec 5, 2020)

africancel said:


> If you're in East or central Europe then maybe the black immigrants there have higher IQs.
> 
> Most people I know who went to East European countries usually went to study there, because the universities are better than African ones but cheaper than American or west Europe.
> 
> The ones going to West Europe are more diverse some high iq some low iq since those countries have higher wages and are more open to immigrants.


Yeah
But im pretty sure you cant just be a citizen after fleeing there with a plane whats your options? Green card lottery, internships ?
And i still think they iq mog the general greatly tbh just common sense


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Dec 5, 2020)

Everytime I see a Black guy in the Library I feel proud that he decided against the thug life


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Yeah
> But im pretty sure you cant just be a citizen after fleeing there with a plane whats your options? Green card lottery, internships ?
> And i still think they iq mog the general greatly tbh just common sense


You can claim refugee status


----------



## goat2x (Dec 5, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> You can claim refugee status


from africa?


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> from africa?


Yeah I'm pretty sure most africans can claim refugee status since there are wars going on all over but most are actually economic migrants and there family has sent them to europe, africans know how to game the system for welfare


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> Debunks the flynn effect
> thealternativehypothesis.org/index.php/2017/01/07/race-and-crime-the-causes-of-black-crime-rates/





He really didn't though i already said the UK as off recent has had a negative flynn affect that being said if IQ ISN'T WHAT we use to measure G then what is it ? cause on raven matrixes the gap decreased look at the very first fucking link.

Also he claims the same stupid idea alt hype claims that some how the wealthy in old british society reproduced to most hence why whites are 15 points ahead of blacks but i disagree with that assessment just look at well the amount of kids the victorians had who were peasents relative to rich people.

Also this needs to be said typically police are patrolled more in black areas cause there presumed to be more violent hence more violent crimes get caught and most of these crime ridden area's are very impovrished it's almost as if poverty causes crime like in Victorian England or any other time period in history.

Last point most of the victims of violence were black people themselves implying there is no genetic cause for it crime is a natural progression from poverty and poverty is a natural progression partly intelligence but also material wealth allocated and intelligene is a down stream for enviroment mixing with the genes.

Hence fix the enviroments and you fix the crime rates


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


>





I responded to this above


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 5, 2020)

Jordan peterson - the gini coefficient


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 5, 2020)

Jordan peterson - the gini coefficient and I would trust what he says about victorian england, he is an academic researcher I would be more inclined to believe him


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> Jordan peterson - the gini coefficient and I would trust what he says about victorian england, he is an academic researcher I would be more inclined to believe him




His field is clincal psychology he's not a biologist or a historian nor is he a bloody sociologist nor is he a bloody historian anyways I think JBP agrees with me on a lot of the points i made he said it takes 3 sd's to increase the mean iq by around 1sd the average afro american makes 30 K yearly so 3sds above that would be 75 k so assuming they earned around that hell even lets say 50 k the gap would narrow to 98 cause we know the gap has narrowed as off recent


----------



## burner (Dec 5, 2020)

Tbh. Shit post they only pretended to be dumb to avoid getting lynched.


----------



## LastGerman (Dec 5, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> Debunks the flynn effect
> thealternativehypothesis.org/index.php/2017/01/07/race-and-crime-the-causes-of-black-crime-rates/




DUDE... The ability to drive a car. I am literally crying right now. @rightfulcel @Vermilioncore @personalityinkwell 
I am indeed fucking dumb. I should end myself immediately.


----------



## Troglodyte (Dec 6, 2020)

Op should fuck off back to lipstickalley, he sounds like an angry sheboon

I bet OP wouldn't live in a ghetto no matter how long this thread is dedicated to pandering to niggers


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

JustBeCurryBrah said:


> >Euros improve black living standards


low iq perspective


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

sensen said:


> Immigrants have a lot more to lose. It's like black crime rate until the 1960s when White men kept them in their place and didnt let them do what they're doing now. They naturally had families, were more monogamous and committed less crime. Ever since Whites started being emasculated, that's all went out the window.


It was the Jewish psyop of rap culture and the cia putting drugs in black neighborhoods during Reagan

any black person you meet pre 1970s is clearly different to blacks now


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> maybe because only the top can flee the country?
> nobody argues that there arent any smart black people .. lmfao


That’s not how it works this is sfcel cope


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

You guys are morons. Why is this conversation even had? A basic actual understanding of genetics and epigenetics would just make this conversation seem pointless

Iq can change overtime especially in a course of 2-3 generations just from lifestyle decisions of the parents did you guys know?

the more you exercise a certain trait in your lifetime the more it becomes developed and over time this is how it becomes a genetic trait.

this is how in every country that became industrialized the average iq increased look at China prime example they went from 85 iq to 105 in the course of a century

similar things can be seen in every country that has modernized






Your Environment Could Be Changing Your IQ on a Genetic Level, Study Finds


The nature-versus-nurture argument of intelligence just got a lot more complicated with the discovery that the environment can modify the expression of a key gene in the brain, affecting intelligence far more than we previously thought.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Dec 6, 2020)

vs










dnr


----------



## GarixTheChad (Dec 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Yah course you can the brain is a tool and the younger you are the more your neurons can rewire the stronger the connection hence bigger the possibility to increase G honestly intellgence is more about connection then the amount of something the more connected the brain is the more integgent you are


make iq maxxing thread for me i need it asap


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> His field is clincal psychology he's not a biologist or a historian nor is he a bloody sociologist nor is he a bloody historian anyways I think JBP agrees with me on a lot of the points i made he said it takes 3 sd's to increase the mean iq by around 1sd the average afro american makes 30 K yearly so 3sds above that would be 75 k so assuming they earned around that hell even lets say 50 k the gap would narrow to 98 cause we know the gap has narrowed as off recent


The jolly heretic not peterson


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> maybe because only the top can flee the country?


you don't have to be high iq to flee a country, i have braindead family members that made it across pretty easily


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

GarixTheChad said:


> make iq maxxing thread for me i need it asap


Read thishttps://medium.com/hackernoon/biohack-your-intelligence-now-or-become-obsolete-97cdd15e395f


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> many other civilizations have been through cycles of imperialism and all of them have manage to flourish afterwards, while much of sub-saharan africa remains well behind the rest of the globe


the process of decolonisation in africa contributed to a lot of the problems in africa today

and imperialism has never left africa


----------



## goat2x (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> you don't have to be high iq to flee a country, i have braindead family members that made it across pretty easily


higher iq than the rest + higher education in general
these sat test arent measuring the fleeing ones anyways


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> you don't have to be high iq to flee a country, i have braindead family members that made it across pretty easily


The people fleeing africa being smuggled into europe by gangs claim refugee status and most come because they want better living conditions but then most claim welfare btw these people are not the top there mostly young single males


----------



## sensen (Dec 6, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> It was the Jewish psyop of rap culture and the cia putting drugs in black neighborhoods during Reagan
> 
> any black person you meet pre 1970s is clearly different to blacks now


i believe it was the jew psyop of taking masculine control from White men. Black people were humanized by Whites who basically said "fuck around and find out" on a large scale and blacks were just like "well this is their birthright".. but when Shlomo came in and started spouting egalitarian anti white nonsense, it all picked up. Drugs definitely helped a bit too though


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> higher iq than the rest + higher education in general


jfl my whole family has fled, i know the process of fleeing a country, it doesn't require intelligence, 85+ iq can do it


goat2x said:


> these sat test arent measuring the fleeing ones anyways


what? who are they measuring then?


----------



## goat2x (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl my whole family has fled, i know the process of fleeing a country, it doesn't require intelligence, 85+ iq can do it
> 
> what? who are they measuring then?


im pretty sure 85 is above average im africa and we are off to very shitty anecdotals LOL

well not the ones who are going to be truck drivers,janitors lmfao


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i continuously tagged ur ass but you ignored it because i debunked everything u even try to argue jfl


where did you debunk it?


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

Claiming victim 


sensen said:


> i believe it was the jew psyop of taking masculine control from White men. Black people were humanized by Whites who basically said "fuck around and find out" on a large scale and blacks were just like "well this is their birthright".. but when Shlomo came in and started spouting egalitarian anti white nonsense, it all picked up. Drugs definitely helped a bit too though


Claiming victim status by blaming jews and drugs, the link i posted earlier shows blacks are more aggressive and violent


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> im pretty sure 85 is above average im africa and we are off to very shitty anecdotals LOL
> 
> well not the ones who are going to be truck drivers,janitors lmfao


cope, my anecdotes are representative of most africans experience when fleeing, it literally requires a bit of cash and knowing a guy, no real intelligence required


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> Claiming victim
> 
> Claiming victim status by blaming jews and drugs, the link i posted earlier shows blacks are more aggressive and violent


where?


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> A recent study found no specific genes are responsible for intelligence


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> Claiming victim status by blaming jews and drugs, the link i posted earlier shows blacks are more aggressive and violent


----------



## goat2x (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> cope, my anecdotes are representative of most africans experience when fleeing, it literally requires a bit of cash and knowing a guy, no real intelligence required


you admitted they are above average already + the ones who want higher education in western countries are CERTAINLY more high iq
still what does this have to do w anything?


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> View attachment 852899
> View attachment 852904


nice going with ur selective bs


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> Claiming victim
> 
> Claiming victim status by blaming jews and drugs, the link i posted earlier shows blacks are more aggressive and violent



Already debunked this shit pure African black immigrants in the US at all socioeconomic levels have similar crime rates to whites.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> you admitted they are above average already


i said 85+ assuming that was average, you don't need to be average to flee a country


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> nice going with ur selective bs
> View attachment 852908
> View attachment 852911



whites, curries and chinks don't receive affirmative action and lower standard of entry when applying for university. blacks do. what does that tell u about IQ and expectations


----------



## goat2x (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> i said 85+ assuming that was average, you don't need to be average to flee a country


well we are keep running circles atleast
but you admit that the africans who pursue higher education in the west are higher iq than the rest yeah?


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> whites, curries and chinks don't receive affirmative action and lower standard of entry when applying for university. blacks do. what does that tell u about IQ and expectations


african americans aren't representative of all africans


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> but you admit that the africans who pursue higher education in the west are higher iq than the rest yeah?


ofc, that applies to all races


----------



## goat2x (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> ofc, that applies to all races


not rlly im pretty sure people around my area are lower 
+
by fleeing the country i meant legal immigration btw


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> not rlly im pretty sure people around my area are lower


jfl if you go to uni ur more likely to be higher iq


goat2x said:


> by fleeing the country i meant legal immigration btw


idk the proportion of legal/illegal immigration from africa so its hard to say


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> where?


thealternativehypothesis.org/index.php/2017/01/07/race-and-crime-the-causes-of-black-crime-rates/


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> african americans aren't representative of all africans



yeh ik nigerians excel in education. the link OP posted mentions whites and african americans


----------



## goat2x (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl if you go to uni ur more likely to be higher iq
> 
> idk the proportion of legal/illegal immigration from africa so its hard to say








bro we dont have iq test for immigrants can you understand that finally? all iq test we have is only that in regions like africa its very low


----------



## goat2x (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> thealternativehypothesis.org/index.php/2017/01/07/race-and-crime-the-causes-of-black-crime-rates/


jfl at including hispanics imagine if they wouldnt be included


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> thealternativehypothesis.org/index.php/2017/01/07/race-and-crime-the-causes-of-black-crime-rates/


jfl selective use of studies on that site, ignoring the fact that, blacks in america had higher rates of marriage, employment compared to whites before the civil rights movement, the fact that crime was significantly lower amongst black communites before the civil rights, jfl at using prison statistics when its known blacks have been historically targeted in the states

the melanin explanation is just pure bs


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

@goat2x i will lighten my skin to see if i become less agressive/violent tbh


----------



## goat2x (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> @goat2x i will lighten my skin to see if i become less agressive/violent tbh


will u change your brain too to a white mans??  (ts just a joke before tears)


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> will u change your brain too to a white mans??


----------



## goat2x (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 852938


" (ts just a joke before tears) "


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> " (ts just a joke before tears) "
> View attachment 852939


change ur avi tbh
u are obsessed ngl


----------



## goat2x (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> change ur avi tbh
> u are obsessed ngl


i want to change it to the tiger that i had but i cant find that shit


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> i want to change it to the tiger that i had but i cant find that shit


change it to my sig tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> thealternativehypothesis.org/index.php/2017/01/07/race-and-crime-the-causes-of-black-crime-rates/





hairyballscel said:


> jfl selective use of studies on that site, ignoring the fact that, blacks in america had higher rates of marriage, employment compared to whites before the civil rights movement, the fact that crime was significantly lower amongst black communites before the civil rights, jfl at using prison statistics when its known blacks have been historically targeted in the states
> 
> the melanin explanation is just pure bs



It's the same site I was linked before. Obviously pandering to an alt right point of view but is so flawed on so many levels it's actually laughable.

Why do black african immigrants at all socioeconomic levels commit a fraction (like 1/5 th) of the crime that native blacks in the US do per capita. If it's a natural predisposition that would never happen. It's even funnier when you realize the average american black is 20% white compared to the immigrants who have negligible white DNA

Why are homicide rates much higher in eastern vs western europe, which by the way has more migrants.





The biggest genocides carried out in history were by whites and asians





List of genocides by death toll - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## reptiles (Dec 6, 2020)

africancel said:


> It's the same site I was linked before. Obviously pandering to an alt right point of view but is so flawed on so many levels it's actually laughable.
> 
> Why do black african immigrants at all socioeconomic levels commit a fraction (like 1/5 th) of the crime that native blacks in the US do per capita. If it's a natural predisposition that would never happen. It's even funnier when you realize the average american black is 20% white compared to the immigrants who have negligible white DNA
> 
> ...




Btw is there actually anyway to increase g in adults i did find 1 study and it looks promsing tbqh but i dont know if ite possible


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

africancel said:


> It's the same site I was linked before. Obviously pandering to an alt right point of view but is so flawed on so many levels it's actually laughable.
> 
> Why do black african immigrants at all socioeconomic levels commit a fraction (like 1/5 th) of the crime that native blacks in the US do per capita. If it's a natural predisposition that would never happen. It's even funnier when you realize the average american black is 20% white compared to the immigrants who have negligible white DNA
> 
> ...


yes lmao

caging at whites calling blacks violent when vast majority of violence throughout history was carried out by non blacks


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

africancel said:


> It's the same site I was linked before. Obviously pandering to an alt right point of view but is so flawed on so many levels it's actually laughable.
> 
> Why do black african immigrants at all socioeconomic levels commit a fraction (like 1/5 th) of the crime that native blacks in the US do per capita. If it's a natural predisposition that would never happen. It's even funnier when you realize the average american black is 20% white compared to the immigrants who have negligible white DNA
> 
> ...


There's no point arguing, it's pretty much accepted that blacks have higher crime rates but you won't ever admit it and there avg iq is less than whites but these are hard facts to swallow when your black


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> Claiming victim
> 
> Claiming victim status by blaming jews and drugs, the link i posted earlier shows blacks are more aggressive and violent


How am I wrong explain greycel


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

africancel said:


> I know the kind of person who immigrate lol. Most of the ones without any tertiary education are just normal people who end up working minimum wage jobs there. They still have low crime rates jfl.


Why would the top people immigrate if they already live comfortable lives and are rich back home?

doesn’t make sense these dudes are morons logically when it comes to stuff like this

its just alt right wishful thinking and egotism


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> How am I wrong explain


So blacks and black communities can't get ahead because of what the cia did in the 1970s


Bigbeefius said:


> It was the Jewish psyop of rap culture and the cia putting drugs in black neighborhoods during Reagan
> 
> any black person you meet pre 1970s is clearly different to blacks now


So the reason blacks communities can't get ahead is because of this?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> You can increase it read the post i posted heirtibility at child hood is around 20 percent


you cannot


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

africancel said:


> It's the same site I was linked before. Obviously pandering to an alt right point of view but is so flawed on so many levels it's actually laughable.
> 
> Why do black african immigrants at all socioeconomic levels commit a fraction (like 1/5 th) of the crime that native blacks in the US do per capita. If it's a natural predisposition that would never happen. It's even funnier when you realize the average american black is 20% white compared to the immigrants who have negligible white DNA
> 
> ...


Did you even go through the list there's plenty of african countries on it and maybe that's because we recorded our history while you were living in fucking huts and yeah I lean politically right because I'm not some cucked libtard


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

Can we just stop arguing now and just agree to disagree


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> So blacks and black communities can't get ahead because of what the cia did in the 1970s
> 
> So the reason blacks communities can't get ahead is because of this?


Uh yea because it destroyed the black family unit and values that were their in the past and made it a utter mess.

imagine thinking that destroying cultural values and brainwashing the youth to idolize drugs and bad decisions wouldn’t ruin a entire population

theres literally cia documents confirming they funded drug dealers in these communities during the drug boom in the 80s


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 852919
> 
> 
> bro we dont have iq test for immigrants can you understand that finally? all iq test we have is only that in regions like africa its very low


Average iq of people who go to uni is 110-115


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Dec 6, 2020)

fake study niggas are all dumb af gangrapists


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 6, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> .


keep telling yourself this stuff if thats what makes you happy


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> the process of decolonisation in africa contributed to a lot of the problems in africa today
> 
> and imperialism has never left africa



with all due respect, many other places in the world have been thru the process of decolonisation, yet none of them are as undeveloped and behind technological advancement as africa



GymcelDoomer said:


> whites, curries and chinks don't receive affirmative action and lower standard of entry when applying for university. blacks do. what does that tell u about IQ and expectations


jfl blacks are so equally/more capable than the rest of the groups, which is why they need every single ounce of their academic/professional standards inflated beyond imagination just to end up still below whites and asians


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> keep telling yourself this stuff if thats what makes you happy


Put up a argument or refute my points then Instead of being passive aggressive


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

Ok so black communities can't get ahead because the cia gotcha, victim mindset


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> Did you even go through the list there's plenty of african countries on it and maybe that's because we recorded our history while you were living in fucking huts and yeah I lean politically right because I'm not some cucked libtard



You didn't address the points I made first lmao. You just changed the subject to avoid thinking about points that don't support your worldview. Most of the genocide records there were primarily in the 1900s onwards when there was pretty much global records accounted for even in Africa, cause this is when colonisation began.

I never said there were no African countries, I said the biggest genocides were primarily conducted by Europeans at least in this recent historical context. 

you didn't explain why

1. Why African immigrants who had less European DNA committed less crime than the native black population in the US or why their crime rates are at similar rates to whites at ALL socioeconomic levels. If they are genetically programmed to be violent why is this the case.

2. Western European countries had much lower homicide rates than east europe despite having more migrants but somehow african homicide rates can be purely described because they are inclined to violence, since you don't seem to be considering the current economic state of Africa.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 6, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> with all due respect, many other places in the world have been thru the process of decolonisation, yet none of them are as undeveloped and behind technological advancement as africa
> 
> 
> jfl blacks are so equally/more capable than the rest of the groups, which is why they need every single ounce of their academic/professional standards inflated beyond imagination just to end up still below whites and asians



In the UK grades between blacks and whites are similar and not far off, infact black africans outperform most white groups except Irish. They also outperform Pakistani and Bangladeshi and mixed white and carribean kids.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> with all due respect, many other places in the world have been thru the process of decolonisation


yes but not the same way as africa, everything from the way new leaders were put in place to the way the borders were drawn in complete disregard to culture and linguistics still impacts africa to this day

and like i said, imperialism still exists in africa


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> jfl blacks are so equally/more capable than the rest of the groups, which is why they need every single ounce of their academic/professional standards inflated beyond imagination just to end up still below whites and asians


in the uk african immigrants outperform british whites in exam results, no affirmative action/positive discrimination in the uk btw

try again


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 6, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> with all due respect, many other places in the world have been thru the process of decolonisation, yet none of them are as undeveloped and behind technological advancement as africa
> 
> 
> jfl blacks are so equally/more capable than the rest of the groups, which is why they need every single ounce of their academic/professional standards inflated beyond imagination just to end up still below whites and asians



Also for kids eligible for free school meals (poor kids) blacks as a group outperform all groups except south asian and chinese


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> Did you even go through the list there's plenty of african countries on it and maybe that's because we recorded our history while you were living in fucking huts and yeah I lean politically right because I'm not some cucked libtard


jfl africa developed before europe idiot


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ahh yes a low t greycel who can’t quote someone when he responds indeed your scared


Iplaysoccer said:


> Ok so black communities can't get ahead because the cia gotcha, victim mindset


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl africa developed before europe idiot


The celts and goths lived in mud huts and were bullied mercilessly by med and Arabic chads


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> The celts and goths lived in mud huts and were bullied mercilessly by med and Arabic chads


jfl exactly, ppl on .me get there history from stormfront tbh

most of the whites on here are nordic yet try to link themselves with greeks LOOL


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> So blacks and black communities can't get ahead because of what the cia did in the 1970s


jfl you havent disproved shit


----------



## studiocel (Dec 6, 2020)

The blacks arent getting smarter the whites are just getting more retarded


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> That makes sense why are Indians and middle easterns slightly less endowed they retained there sexual dimorphism possible cause of there narrower skeletal structure ?


wtfff I have bones but no dick brutal tbh


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl you havent disproved shit





Bigbeefius said:


> Ahh yes a low t greycel who can’t quote someone when he responds indeed your scared


Scared of what bro? I link you well researched data and you just reply, ohh that dude is just selectively picking data and I acknowledge the cia fed drugs into black communities but that was in the 70s and yeah blacks listen to gangstar rap music, listen to candace owens, blacks have a victim mindset


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl exactly, ppl on .me get there history from stormfront tbh
> 
> most of the whites on here are nordic yet try to link themselves with greeks LOOL


The reason for this is western culture begins in greece


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> Scared of what bro? I link you well researched data and you just reply, ohh that dude is just selectively picking data and I acknowledge the cia fed drugs into black communities but that was in the 70s and yeah blacks listen to gangstar rap music, listen to candace owens, blacks have a victim mindset


You never linked anything for my point what are you talking about? One of your many other flawed points that have nothing to do with what I said which have been debunked in this thread 

Please I’m waiting for you to link me stuff about my point to prove me wrong it’s gonna be hilarious to debunk this also


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> The reason for this is western culture begins in greece


Began in the Fertile Crescent with meds and Arabs and North Africans not just greece specifically Mesopotamia


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 6, 2020)

africancel said:


> In the UK grades between blacks and whites are similar and not far off, infact black africans outperform most white groups except Irish. They also outperform Pakistani and Bangladeshi and mixed white and carribean kids.
> 
> View attachment 853239



am I blind or does that chart show the opposite? they perform worse than whites, south asians, and chinese (limiting it to free school meals introduces a confounding factor of income, which shouldn't be filtered on).


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> The reason for this is western culture begins in greece





Bigbeefius said:


> Began in the Fertile Crescent with meds and Arabs and North Africans not just greece specifically Mesopotamia


jfl egypt and mesopatamia exerted a lot of influence on the greeks


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl egypt and mesopatamia exerted a lot of influence on the greeks


Both those civilizations are MUCH older then Greece also jfl


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> in the uk african immigrants outperform british whites in exam results, no affirmative action/positive discrimination in the uk btw
> 
> try again



cherrypicking one group vs a much broader population is fallacious lol. affirmative action exists in every western institution at this stage, even if the uk doesn't have it as strongly. look at the demographics of intellectually taxing positions (ie academia, certain workforce positions, higher education), it's almost completely white and asian, must be for a reason hmm.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 6, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> am I blind or does that chart show the opposite? they perform worse than whites, south asians, and chinese (limiting it to free school meals introduces a confounding factor of income, which shouldn't be filtered on).


 
These are the grades of kids eligible for free school meals (FSM)


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 6, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> Began in the Fertile Crescent with meds and Arabs and North Africans not just greece specifically Mesopotamia


How does western culture begin in mesopotamia? Western culture is mainly greece and rome because these two cultures have heavy influence on christianity and you keep claiming you debunked my link from alternativehyptosis about blacks being more aggressive and more likely to commit crime by saying that the dude who wrote that is selectively picking data and you're saying the cia fucked up black communities in the 70s and I'm saying there are other reasons why blacks are poorer than whites and live in ghettos just look at chicago


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 6, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> am I blind or does that chart show the opposite? they perform worse than whites, south asians, and chinese (limiting it to free school meals introduces a confounding factor of income, which shouldn't be filtered on).



Read the statement you quoted again.


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 6, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> How does western culture begin in mesopotamia? Western culture is mainly greece and rome because these two cultures have heavy influence on christianity and you keep claiming you debunked my link from alternativehyptosis about blacks being more aggressive and more likely to commit crime by saying that the dude who wrote that is selectively picking data and you're saying the cia fucked up black communities in the 70s and I'm saying there are other reasons why blacks are poorer than whites and live in ghettos just look at chicago


I literally never replied to you about that I replied to sensen what are you going on about? You decided to reply to ME just Lmao. And you must have me confused with someone else specifically africancel I think

And How western culture begins in Mesopotamia? Are you that ignorant on history? literally any historian or person who has a basic understanding of Sumerian culture knows how and universally agrees they literally birthed and influenced western civilization especially the romans and Greeks

So many aspects of those cultures COME from Mesopotamia


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 6, 2020)

africancel said:


> These are the grades of kids eligible for free school meals (FSM)
> View attachment 853341



thats confounded by income, people lower in income will be less intelligent, so its a flawed proportion of all the groups. 



africancel said:


> Read the statement you quoted again.


don't you see the issue with isolating one group and using that as a broad comparison? by that same logic: indians, chinese, and irish all perform significantly better.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> cherrypicking one group vs a much broader population is fallacious lol. affirmative action exists in every western institution at this stage, even if the uk doesn't have it as strongly. look at the demographics of intellectually taxing positions (ie academia, certain workforce positions, higher education), it's almost completely white and asian, must be for a reason hmm.


cope harder, african immigrants outperform carribeans aswell, who have european admixture, isnt really cherry picking when this occurs all of the black diaspora, west african immigrants outperform native african americans aswell, so do carribeans even doe they are practially identical in terms of genetic makeup

just ignore the 1000's of studies proving discrimination in the workplace/job application process


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> cope harder, african immigrants outperform carribeans aswell, who have european admixture, isnt really cherry picking when this occurs all of the black diaspora, west african immigrants outperform native african americans aswell, so do carribeans even doe they are practially identical in terms of genetic makeup


wtf is that level of cherrypicking jfl, *the broad trend *goes completely against what you describe, isolating small subsets and comparing them means nothing. are you really trying to argue that because african immigrants perform better than a very similar group with a slight amount of european admixture, they suddenly perform at par with every other demographic? jfl that UK standardized test performance chart makes it so blatantly obvious (its even more heavily differentiated in the US too)



hairyballscel said:


> just ignore the 1000's of studies proving discrimination in the workplace/job application process


lol blacks are selectively chosen EXTREMELY hard in every possible way during workplace/job application processes, mainly bc under a meritocratic system, their representation would be significantly smaller and most institutions try to equalize racial proportions. 

every single innovative field is dominated by whites and asians, if blacks had the same baseline level of performance, you'd expect that they'd be in higher proportion there...


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 6, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> thats confounded by income, people lower in income will be less intelligent, so its a flawed proportion of all the groups.
> 
> 
> don't you see the issue with isolating one group and using that as a broad comparison? by that same logic: indians, chinese, and irish all perform significantly better.



So you're saying examining kids/students in vastly different socioeconomic environment (quality of education, nutrition etc) is a more reliable metric than simply examining them in similar socioeconomic environments. If people here are less intelligence the effect will be across the board and not centred on one ethnicity, so it still remains reliable. Even more reliable honestly. The Roma/gypsy demographic is what I can describe as severe underperformance.

Yeah I acknowledged Indian, Chinese(total) and Irish (on average) outperform, your the one making the assertion that blacks significantly underperform which as we can see on average is not true, the difference isn't large. 

I went on to clarify that BLACK AFRICAN immigrants outperform most white groups outside of Irish, also Pakistani, Bangladeshi, mixed white and Carribbean and other ethnic groups(on average not just FSM) which is contrary to what most people believe.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 6, 2020)

africancel said:


> So you're saying examining kids/students in vastly different socioeconomic environment (quality of education, nutrition etc) is a more reliable metric than simply examining them in similar socioeconomic environments.


Within this context, yes. Higher intellect people are born to higher intellect parents, who would usually be well off and in a better socioeconomic environment to raise their kids. 



africancel said:


> If people here are less intelligence the effect will be across the board and not centred on one ethnicity, so it still remains reliable. Even more reliable honestly. The Roma/gypsy demographic is what I can describe as severe underperformance.


You would need to adjust for the proportion of each ethnicity that falls into that group, which is ridiculously tedious to do lol. Why focus on the literal bottom of society?



africancel said:


> Yeah I acknowledged Indian, Chinese(total) and Irish (on average) outperform, your the one making the assertion that blacks significantly underperform which as we can see on average is not true, the difference isn't large.
> 
> I went on to clarify that BLACK AFRICAN immigrants outperform most white groups outside of Irish, also Pakistani, Bangladeshi, mixed white and Carribbean and other ethnic groups(on average not just FSM) which is contrary to what most people believe.


Yeah all of that I obviously agree on, but it makes no sense why you'd bring that up lol. If you are an african immigrant and are solely defending yourself, then sure it's true, but that doesn't generalize to the larger black population. 

If selectively choosing the best performing group within all different demographics, there are subgroups for each race that have significantly higher scores. My assertion is more so 'other races perform better than blacks towards the top', which is definitely supported by every metric, rather than every group of blacks being significantly underperforming.


----------



## literalplebv2 (Dec 8, 2020)

cope for niggers


----------



## sensen (Dec 9, 2020)

Iplaysoccer said:


> Claiming victim
> 
> Claiming victim status by blaming jews and drugs, the link i posted earlier shows blacks are more aggressive and violent


shut up retard, blacks are obviously dumb and violent, its just promoted to them even further by jews obviously.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 9, 2020)

sensen said:


> shut up retard, blacks are obviously dumb and violent, its just promoted to them even further by jews obviously.




What happened to you ? you didn't seem this racist last year you posted


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 9, 2020)

The Bleach Pill said:


> View attachment 852865
> View attachment 852868
> View attachment 852869
> View attachment 852872
> ...


don't be racist please


----------



## sensen (Dec 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> What happened to you ? you didn't seem this racist last year you posted


I'm not trying to be racist, blacks are just more prone to violence and have average lower IQ. Their plight in the US isn't solely due to that though, a lot of it is the culture promoted to them by Jews. This guy I replied to is saying that's cope and blacks would be just as bad if Jews didn't command them, which i heavily disagree with.


----------



## Pretty (Dec 9, 2020)

This why the economy is getting reset COVID and Vaccines


----------



## Pretty (Dec 9, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> This why the economy is getting reset COVID and Vaccines


Can’t have a well educated society calling u out on ur actions


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 9, 2020)

Tldr?


----------



## reptiles (Dec 9, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> This why the economy is getting reset COVID and Vaccines




It's getting reset ? also vaccines are good the studies show they work


----------



## Pretty (Dec 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It's getting reset ? also vaccines are good the studies show they work


Ye the UK press have already made multiple newspapers on getting rid of real money


----------



## reptiles (Dec 9, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Ye the UK press have already made multiple newspapers on getting rid of real money




Fucking brutally over for me my IQ is to low for this shit


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Dec 9, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> I'm really not surprised I mean jesus fucking Christ you should come here and try having a convosation with the average Brit.
> 
> The normies in the UK are worser than anywhere else. Literally all of the white normies are trying to be black in the fact that they listen to grime, only wear branded clothing and try to speak like them too, so it's no surprise that they're also copying the blacks in their cognitive abilities as well.


are you really jealous of the alpha roadmen who can sway most whites with their african dances and swag


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 9, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> are you really jealous of the alpha roadmen who can sway most whites with their african dances and swag


African dances and "swag" JFL

Yeah I'm so fucking jealous


----------

